# Must feed my cat-like curiosity .... what's my cat's breed ?



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

hello everyone !
After having my lovely kitty "vicky" for 2 years now , i have this feline like curiosity to know what kind of breed she is ! 
Its not that it matters , but its just something extra i would like to know about my beloved cat !

Here are some photos of her :



















And thats a pic of her when she was very young :











Any ideas would be much appreciated .

Thank you.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

She is beautiful, and very like my boy Mackenzie.


----------



## Lithium (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys !! 

Well what got me thinking is that i saw a lot of pictures on the internet of cats that look exactly like vicky , so i thought she still has some characteristics of a certain breed (i know she is not pure breed) ... 

you guys think maybe she could be half Lynx point DMH ?

Cheers.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

The colorpointgene is recessive, so you can never know if your cat has a parent who is pointed. Your cat is not pointed, she is a classic brown tabby (that is a color, not a breed).


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

she is a beauty! My 3 send belly rubs


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252

She's a domestic medium-hair brown mackeral tabby, so you were right when you suggested DMH. As someone mentioned, lynx point is a color pattern, not a breed. She isn't pointed, and there's really no way of knowing what her parents looked like if you didn't see them. But lots of moggies are pointed, just like lots of moggies are black, brown tabby, ginger, etc., so anything is possible really.


----------



## allissa (Sep 25, 2005)

Like everybody else said, she isn't lynx point (which is a color pattern, not a breed anyway). She is domestic medium hair brown tabby. If she resembles any breed, that would be maine **** a little bit.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think she looks more siberian than maine ****, if anything. Definitely a domestic m/l hair though.


----------

